# Can a short follicular phase be fixed?



## Pyra

Hello ladies,

I wonder if any of you have experienced - and fixed - a short follicular phase? DH and I have been TTC for about 20 months since I went off bc, and so far have conceived once (Aug 2011) which resulted in an mmc at 8 weeks. As you can see from my signature, most tests have turned up normal values for us, except a borderline AMH (just above the normal cut-off). Since coming off bc, my cycle length has reduced from 28 to 26 days, and I have pre-menstrual spotting for 1-2 days before AF, which only lasts for about 3.5 days down from a full 5 while I was on bc. Based on OPKs, I seem to ovulate somewhere around days 10-11 (previously day 13/14), in line with a short follicular phase. However, a recent scan revealed a reasonable ET of 10mm on cd10. Although my GP and gynaecologist have dismissed this as 'natural changes in the cycle', from whatever I've read this seems to be symptomatic of diminishing ovarian reserve (in line with my AMH numbers), and can make it difficult to conceive naturally.

What would you recommend? I'm thinking of trying soy isoflavones from cd 3 to 5 in my next cycle, and have been taking Folic acid for nearly a year now. We're considering starting stimulated IUI shortly, but I want to give natural a good shot in case this is what's keeping us from conceiving.

Thanxaton!


----------



## Pyra

Anyone?


----------



## Mellie289

I have seen some talk on the Supplements sub-board about using Agnus Castus to get cycles on track. I recently have had a couple down to 24 days after being so regular with a 27 day cycle - not sure if it's the DHEA I'm now taking or just a normal sign of me being peri-menopausal now (probably the latter). I just starting taking Agnus Castus this week, so I can't say anything about how it works, but I got a tincture and it's nasty (bitter to me), so I ordered some capsules to swallow instead. I am not sure if it could help specifically with lengthening a follicular phase though, but it might be worth looking into for you.


----------



## Pyra

Thanks Mellie. I was actually planning to start DHEA this week (since I have borderline AMH) - I do hope it doesnt reduce my cycle length further! I did try Agnus Castus for a couple of cycles last year - without noticeable effect on cycle length - but that was before I started tracking ovulation and thought I may have a luteal phase defect which was causing shorter cycles. I had read somewhere that Agnus Castus helps extend luteal phase - wasnt sure about follicular phase. Given your information, it would be worth my trying AC again in my next cycle. I believe one is only supposed to take it in the follicular phase. From whatever I have read, a shorter follicular phase is a symptom of diminishing ovarian reserve - so I do hope DHEA will improve the outcome for people like you and me.


----------



## Briss

I wonder if DHEA helped improve your shorter follicular phase? I have the same issue and am trying chinese medicine to help with that but cant see any improvement yet.


----------



## Pyra

Briss, i dont think it did... But then i didnt really try it for long enough before my IVF cycle. I have read though that some sort of estrogen priming before or around the start of the cycle can apparently lengthen the follicular phase. Do check with your doctor though. Taking soy isoflavones is a form of estrogen priming.


----------



## MovingSiren

My cycle reduced to 23/24 days from a regular 28/29 days. I took B6, B12, Bcomplex and EPO to ovulation day every cycle and my cycle changed after about 2 months to 28/29 days again! My LP and FP was so short, sometimes 8 or 9 days. I haven't had or tried DHEA or AC as I wasn't quite satisfied with the results from my researching. 

I started tracking and just checked - my cycles have been pretty steady with an LP of 13/14/15 days and Follicular phase was 12/13 days since April 2012. I started on the above mentioned supplements in Feb 2012.

HTH


----------

